

Black Hat Talk on Chinese Cyber Crime Pulled - ukdm
http://www.eweekeurope.co.uk/news/black-hat-talk-on-chinese-cyber-crime-pulled-8407

======
16s
Reading the article, it talks of Cyber Army and Cyber War. Reminded me of a
quote from this months Crypto Gram:

"... in what the media has mislabeled as 'cyberwar.' The attacks against
Estonian websites in 2007 were simple hacking attacks by ethnic Russians angry
at anti-Russian policies; these were denial-of-service attacks, a normal risk
in cyberspace and hardly unprecedented. A real-world comparison might be if an
army invaded a country, then all got in line in front of people at the DMV so
they couldn't renew their licenses. If that's what war looks like in the 21st
century, we have little to fear. " -- Bruce Schneier

~~~
tsally
For that it's worth, the DoD doesn't actually define "cyber warfare". In fact,
in 2006 it depreciated the concept of "information warfare"
(<http://www.dtic.mil/doctrine/new_pubs/jp3_13.pdf>). The closest concept the
DoD has is "cyber operations" which are meant to "operate and defend the
Global Information Grid" (<http://www.dtic.mil/doctrine/new_pubs/jp1_02.pdf>).
Personally I don't think Scheiner focused enough on the fact that "cyber war"
is essentially a media construction.

------
mdwrigh2
Does anyone know what "open source attack tool" they'll be talking about?

~~~
est
metasploit?

~~~
mdwrigh2
That was my thought, but I was kind of hoping for something a little
different.

------
maukdaddy
Does Black Hat "pull" a random talk each year just to advertise and build
hype?

------
rick_2047
We all know this info is going to get out in some way or the other, but I
won't hold my breath coz it may take too long.

